# Fire brick or river rock or nada



## twomill (Dec 27, 2007)

I know someone in this forum can tell if they use firebrick or river rock to help maintain the temps in an offset smoker.  If so, which is best and where, how much, and what size seems to work best.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## richtee (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't run an offset, but my bro does. We made some tuning plates outta quarter inch plate steel. I guess it don't matter what ya use to help maintain temps.


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 28, 2007)

I have heard of several using firebrick, but never heard of river rock........don't know why it wouldn't work.  I suspect that around here it is just easier to go by firebrick.


----------



## rocman44 (Dec 28, 2007)

If you use river rocks depending on the stone and how hot they get there is a possibility they will explode.
Randy


----------

